# Need Ideas For Twins In My Haunt



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

I do a small haunt walk through on Halloween night. My brother and his friends help each year and I just found out I will have identical twins to use. It could be an awesome scare effect but I'm drawing a blank of how to best utilize them. Any ideas?? My theme is they start on a farm going through a mini corn maze that lead to an industrial theme which leads into a clown fun house.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I found this on Pinintrest.

http://www.pinterest.com/channernanner/creepy-halloween-with-twins/

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pin...uide|word|29&add_refine=witches|guide|word|29


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

A false mirror comes to mind.


----------



## Sofarris (Oct 30, 2014)

How about one twin 'dies,' the lights go out, the lights come back on and BOOM the other twin is standing next to 'his' dead body?


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm with the false mirror concept, it can be done really well. Wish I had identical twins to use!


----------

